# Macro shots feedback - Top 3



## MonkeyGood (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys - I think I found the right forum

Can you take a look at the 12 photos below and let me know what your TOP 3 would be? Feedback would be welcomed as well. Thanks !

*1View attachment 19400
2View attachment 19401
3View attachment 19402
4View attachment 19403
5View attachment 19404
6View attachment 19405
7View attachment 19406
8View attachment 19407
9View attachment 19408
10View attachment 19409*


----------



## MonkeyGood (Sep 4, 2012)

*11View attachment 19410
12View attachment 19411*

Thanks again. Any feedback is well appreciated.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 4, 2012)

3, 6, 11 For me!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 4, 2012)

You know Monkey man, I think you need to learn to edit down collections a bit. Honestly if I had to choose three out of six, it wouldn't be a problem, but three out of 12 - i'm feeling a little overwhelmed.


----------



## mishele (Sep 4, 2012)

4, 7, 8 What is your set up for the shots?


----------



## Bynx (Sep 5, 2012)

1,4,7


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Sep 5, 2012)

4, 5, 7


----------



## xyphoto (Sep 5, 2012)

5, 7 and 8.


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 5, 2012)

3, 4, 11


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 5, 2012)

6, 4, 8 (notice how there is little consistency? Too many photos... lol!)


----------



## MonkeyGood (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry . I know its alot, but your opinions are well appreciated. thanks for looking and keep the votes coming =) Im interested to see what the public likes.


----------



## mishele (Sep 5, 2012)

Are you entering these shots in something? Or just doing this for fun?


----------



## MonkeyGood (Sep 5, 2012)

mishele said:


> 4, 7, 8 What is your set for the shots?


  Hi Mishele, thanks for your votes. Im looking to use these for an upcoming local friendly contest.  Thansk for voting in the people category too, appreciate it much. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## fiziwig (Sep 5, 2012)

4, 6, 8


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 5, 2012)

4, 7, 12

or

4, 7, 8

I don't know which I like more between 8 and 12.


----------



## MonkeyGood (Sep 5, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:
			
		

> 4, 7, 12
> 
> or
> 
> ...



Thanks. Which shot would you submit if this was a contest? 8 or 12?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 5, 2012)

4, 7, 8


----------



## laynea24 (Sep 5, 2012)

4, 7, 8


----------



## laynea24 (Sep 5, 2012)

What lens/lighting set up were you using?


----------



## Bynx (Sep 6, 2012)

Im surprised that 1 hasnt gotten much response. That is excellent timing for that shot as well as great focus. 4 & 7 seem to be the general pick of many.


----------



## MonkeyGood (Sep 6, 2012)

laynea24 said:
			
		

> What lens/lighting set up were you using?



Which shot are you referring to? It varies .. I believe if you download the jpg, you should see exif data as well


----------



## Nette (Sep 6, 2012)

4 to 8 <3


----------

